# How to childproof tv stand



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all

I remember a recent thread about child proofing that was really helpful but there's one thing still troubling me. 
We are going to strap our tv back to prevent it being pulled / pushed off the stand, but the actual stand itself has our music player and DVD player, DVDs etc on it. Some is too expensive for us to not worry about. 
Looked online, mumsnet etc and the only answer I can find is to repeatedly say "no" and the child will leave it alone. 
Not sure that's realistic with an adopted child, I know of adopted children who really will not take no for an answer, to the point of the forbidden item becoming an obsession. 
Instead of being mean mommy I'd rather protect the area, eg a low height fire guard so remote control still works through it. 
But cannot find anything suitable. Fire guards are all too tall and would obstruct the telly viewing.  

Has anyone got any ideas? We can remove loose items but the music and DVD players can't go anywhere else. 

Thanks

GG xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I just dump his toy boxes in front of the tv. Got sick of hauling him away from the stand tbh.

Hopefully by the time he's old enough to know how to move the boxes, he'll also be old enough to know not to touch the tv...


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a good idea. thanks


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have a cabinet where DVD player etc could be behind closed doors then you can get a magic eye thing for the remote. We got ours from maslin and it's just like a little mouse that sits on top next to tv then it has thin wires coming from it that you put through the back of the cabinet and fix  to where the remote picks up the signal. It means everything is behind closed doors but the remotes still work.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Becs
Unfortunately it doesnt have capacity to add doors. 
But that sounds ideal. We should have thought before buying the cabinet


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We have this for the flat screen http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peerless-ACSTA1-Universal-Screen-Safety/dp/B005LH2J2O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1396898216&sr=8-4&keywords=tv+strap but we haven't bothered fixing it on yet as she is much older and values her TV more than most younger kids.

I would also perhaps use some sort of strapping that goes around your DVD / Media player, even chicken wire until LO is old enough to know better.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Paul
Was hoping you'd come along with your expertise, I remember how much you added to the previous thread about childproofing. I found it very useful.  
Cheers


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya goofy. Ths sounds so familiar lol. We started off with a fire guard straightened out with sections attached to it so it could be extended across the unit and fire place ad attached to the wall. It took longer to assemble than it lasted !!!! It certainly had not been little man proofed. He jt used to hurl himself at it and it ended up causing more injuries than preventing. In the end we bought huge, rectangular cushions (covered in suitably matching fabric      that we place propped up against The tv stand and across the fire place. They are then put away in the night so at least if you close one eye to blank out the mountain of primary coloured plastic you can pretend it is a child free room lol.

Have to be honest he isn't too sturdy on hs legs and these cushions have been a godsend . He has fallen on them so many times and we chuck them in the car when we are visiting in laws . Only thing is use of remote control. We do have to walk over to the cushions to use it which sort of defeats the object of a remote but still I think of my bum...I will be like Beyonce before long lol ....honest


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We use a fire guard around our gas fire (old style back-boiler) and it's massive (1.8m wide and 75cm tall) and sturdy, we didn't fix it to the wall as we can move it in and out when it's needed or not.

Amazon have got it for £25 off at the moment - http://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyDan-Premium-Hearth-Guard-Black/dp/B000KPOI7G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1397041844&sr=8-3&keywords=fire+guard


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I used a garden seat cover and wrapped it around stand/DVD box etc. like flash you have to move it or use remote close up which worked fine for us and gave me peace of mind re falls etc. lil man now old enough to be told no and that's fine. Other things that he got to he uses as a beacon to rattle me if he's having off moments so we still live in baby proof land (which these rascals have a way of getting round). 

Other idea I had was getting a plastic storage box with clip lid and if DP is handy then you could cut holes in back for cables. You'd need to check that the remote still worked though.

Good luck x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We never did anything with our tv stand. When our eldest was placed he was 2 and valued a working tv.
When ds2 was placed we waited to see what would happen once he was mobile. He's not shown much interest other than for a few days when we just said no and moved him. He never tries to mess with it now and is just coming up to 18months. I think having an older child helped though as ds2 tries to copy ds1 which is hilarious at times


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Flash, AKA Beyoncé   
Like the cushions idea, think I'll get some of those anyway they sound handy. Thanks 

Gertie good ideas there thanks. Think a tarpaulin seat cover could be just the trick with the cushions around too. Very simple and not too expensive. 

Paul - fire guard is also in our list. I'm getting a wish list together to make it easier when the time comes but I'm reluctant to buy it all now cos feel superstitious that we aren't approved yet.  

Loopy how cute. I hope ours will take no for an answer  

Have some great ideas to chew over with DH. He will no doubt be the one sorting something out


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am currently having major issues with Bladelet and everything which he isn't meant to have.  TV, DVD player, Xbox, computers, wires, piano (yes, I have a piano) plus sockets etc are all something which he obsesses about getting hold of.  We have one large downstairs room and it's a bit of a nightmare because there's no way I could protect all our valuable things, and I have to put him in a play pen whenever I leave the room.  If I do try and protect things he's very good at climbing over/taking apart everything!  I would kill for a small downstairs room that I could completely child proof.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

We are the same Wyxie, one large room downstairs, except for separate kitchen and hallway. No piano though, I've already moved my guitars upstairs  
Think I'll invest in a playpen too.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Goofy, we live in a split level house which is a nightmare. little man is just like yours wyxie, into EVERYTHING so we cant even nip to the kitchen for a second becuase its upstairs. Dh has seriously suggested changing our dining room into asoft play room with cushioned wall and cctv  we 'invested' in 4 play pens, one for every floor. I had all these visions of little man playing contentedly while I prepared some lunch, did a bit of baking...... PUHHHHHHH!!! Despite really persevering we have now given up. He just screams so loudly and throws everything out, it's not worth the stress. However , I do do something I vowed I never would and I put him in there when he is consistently defiant and keeps doing things when we have said no - so not a complete waste of money! They have kept me sane while I bang my had against a wall on quite a few occasions


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!  I remember that phase (it was a long phase, but it did change!) I couldn't do ANYTHING (including making his tea because he was hungry and demanding it) because he wouldn't let me out of his sight, but he didn't want to be doing what I was doing, so would make it impossible for me to do it.

I, too, had nice visions of him playing in the room while I got on with making his tea, etc.... *smh*

He was always really careful with the TV, though, because he cared about it so much!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

AoC said:


> I, too, had nice visions of him playing in the room while I got on with making his tea, etc.... *smh*


I still dream of that day for me.
I believe it has already happened (a little) for my DW but my relationship with LO seems to be around 6 weeks behind as I'm not there all the time.
Sometimes I hate work!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh god I hear you all, I have a constant and rather large growth on my left leg and it goes by the name of little pink...


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We found that this was a phase, I know, those helpful phases. Different ages for different children, but for us about 10-14 months.  We put things over all wires round the edge of the room, said NO a lot, and put the Sky box, DVD player etc. in a glass fronted hifi cabinet (we had them on some open shelves previously). The TV was always too high for him.

He did lose interest after a few months, honest!


----------

